# Biogroom and Oster



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

I asked so many things last few days...
So here is still one of those  

Please,can you make a rang list of conditioners and shampoos for shorthaired Maltese but it must be on PetEdge site.

What you think about using these products:
Biogroom Silk Creme Rinse
Biogroom Herbal shampoo
Oster Dermasilk Strawberry Conditioner

I will cut Maza*s hair so it *isn*t* very very matter to be for matts and tangles


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Milica and Jelena - I personally like the Biogroom Whitening Shampoo. It's a tearless shampoo, and although it's not as pricey or fancy as others, in my opinion, it's the best whitening shampoo I've used. Every dog responds differently, apparently, because I've tried others and this one just works best for us. I haven't tried the other products you listed.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I've used the Oster before, and I liked it - it wasn't a WOW product, but it smells nice! LOL

I haven't used the Bio Groom you mentioned, but I do use their tearless, and I also use the Anti-Static spray 

Good luck!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Biogroom are good products. The important thing is to
always rinse, rinse and when you think they are squeaky
clean, rinse again. The same with conditioners. Be careful
with whitening shampoos as they can be drying to coats.


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you all..
And of course...we need more advices :chili:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I never tried Oster. I have only tried the BioGroom Whitening Shampoo we like it a lot because its tearless only use it once in awhile.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very true what Brit said about not using the whitening shampoo all the time. I use it once a month.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I alternate biogroom whitening with Groomer's blend puppy shampoo. The Groomer's blend is very gentle, fragrance free, hypoallergenic, etc. And it actually does a better job than the biogroom whitening at cleaning him, I think. Sometimes I use the whitening just on his feet rather than his whole body. I use my own, human, Goldwell for dry hair conditioner on him and then a finishing/detangling spray with a light powder scent (can't think of the name of it off hand). Day to day when I wash his face/eyes I only use a soft baby cloth and water, no soap.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Milica and Jelena - I personally like the Biogroom Whitening Shampoo. It's a tearless shampoo, and although it's not as pricey or fancy as others, in my opinion, it's the best whitening shampoo I've used. Every dog responds differently, apparently, because I've tried others and this one just works best for us. I haven't tried the other products you listed.[/B]


I use Biogroom Whitening Shampoo, too. I dilute it about 1:4 or 1:3. And, I only give a full body bath about every 3 weeks or so. I wash the face and feet as often as needed, but I don't know that I would use this whitening shampoo if I bathed Midis as often as weekly. I also use people-conditioner Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shiny Conditioner liberally after shampooing and then rinse. These work pretty well with Midis' silky coat, but I still would like to find something that helps additionally with the dryness and static electricity problem we have this time of the year.

Any suggestions?

Cyndi


----------

